# Help with my EMBA final



## juliabueno

Hello everyone!
With my colleagues in the EMBA we are working on our final project for our Executive MBA. Please, complete the following survey to help us,* if you think of moving to Spain in the upcoming months or have recently moved into Spain*. 
As an expat, you could hire services through an app and filter by language in which the service will be provided. Help us get deep on how you would like this to happen. 

You can complete it in your prefered language: 

English: 








Platform for searching and contracting advice for procedures for expats who want to move to Spain







lnkd.in




Spanish: 








Plataforma para búsqueda y contratación de asesoramiento para trámites y gestiones a expats que quieran trasladarse a España







lnkd.in




French: 








Plate-forme de recherche et de conseil contractuel sour les procédures pour les expatriés qui souhaitent s'installer en Espagne







lnkd.in




Portuguese: 








Plataforma de pesquisa e contratação de assessoria para procedimentos para expatriados que desejam-se mudar de país para a Espanha







lnkd.in




German: 








Plattform für die Suche und den Erwerb von Beratungsdienstleistungen für Ausländer, die sich in Spanien niederlassen möchten







lnkd.in





If you are *interested in being able to provide information about your services* through an “airbnb”-style app to provide services to people who want to live in Spain, please complete the following survey (this one is in spanish only!): Encuesta para prestadores de servicios

Thanks in advance!!


----------

